# Coffee Survey (Thought it fitting since this was the Coffee Lounge)



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Just thought I would take a survey and see what kinds of coffee everyone drinks…...

I personally like Folgers and Kroger brand coffee. Black. No cream or sugar. Call me simple. I do like the occasional starbucks visit, but they have just gotten too expensive to go on a regual basis.

Well, let me know what is everyone else's choice.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Dark roast, freshly ground, very strong, black, no sugar.

No Dunkin Doughnuts or Starbucks, please.

Lew


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Yuban original. Ground coffee beans and water. If you add anything else, its a soda pop.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Never have been a coffee drinker. Love how it smells, can't stand the taste.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Black with sugar. Surgar makes it taste better.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

maxwell house at home, Folgers at work with a little sugar and creamer. can drink it black on occasion.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Fresh ground Starbucks dark and bold, brewed at home in the morning. Starbucks on the way to work. Starbucks between 1 and 2, and then I brew another pot of Starbucks late afternoon. They may be closing some stores around the country but probably not any within a 60 mile radius of my house. Black, strong, hot and frequent.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tim Hortons is the fave up here in Canada.
I'm looking at a proper brewer and some decent coffee now as I only drink a bit and it has to be good or its really bad.
I have almost completely switched to a brand of Green Tea from China.
No additives ( cream or sugar and delicious once your tastbuds are trained.)
*
A votre son Gout!*

Bob


----------



## woodinit (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll drink all kinds, but my favorite is a Guatemala Antigua, medium roast. I love to mess around with roasting my own. I have a little small-batch roaster and buy the green beans over the net. It's amazing how one can "adjust" the same coffee beans to a multitude of flavors by changing the roasting time by just a few minutes in either direction. Then, of course, the grind makes a difference too.

There are 100's of kinds of coffee beans available, and you can roast coffee beans with any hot-air corn popper…so give it a try. You won't believe how un-exciting the canned coffee tastes after you've spoiled yourself with this little side hobby!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Folgers Black Silk. Black, no sugar. Drink a whole pot through out the day.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Over here in Malaysia I enjoy Starbucks and Dunkin' Donuts coffee. Of course, I'm not picky. I'll brew and drink just about anything - instant, decaf, whatever.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

12 shots of wimpy espresso (i.e. decaf) over ice . . . black . . . yummy.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Its a Tim's double double for me eh!. Other than that it is the hot black stuff they serve here in the canteen…I think its coffee ;-)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Kenya AA* with Tanzania Peaberry and Ethiopian Harrar as second and third choices (beans - ground just before brewing); Yuban as the "Crap, we're out of coffee!" pantry backup. Then there are two vacuum sealed cans of Café du Monde Chicory Coffee in the basement in case of tornados or "Nuke-U-Lar" attack. I'll take mine with enough whitening agent to yield a saddle brown cup of Joe, or black's good too. If involved in a forced march, would be willing to chew grounds.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Thomas Premium Blend from St.Louis (they sell it locally where I am) and Cafe Du Monde's coffee and chickory. I do like mine diluted with the white stuff and some sugar, tho… I'm with Doug- I'd chew the grounds if I had to. I don't do Starbucks anymore, too expensive. I'd rather buy a tool…


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

tripple shot venti caramel machiato with extra caramel. a ******************** load of half and half with a half a gallon of shugar. it does wonders in the morning and should not be drunk within 8 hours of bedtime. 
i hate the taste of caffiene but love the effects. i do like chi tea…..


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm with Blake. I love the smell when walking down the asile in a store, but I hate the taste.
But I love the smell of cigarette smoke.

I think that coffee, like alcohol is an acquired taste. Neither one I wish to acquire.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

The darker the better, with no added pollutants.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

no coffee for me, i do like the coffee frappes that they have at dunkin donuts though. i think they're coffee coolates or something like that.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

LavAzza.( http://www.espressozone.com )Found it when I was in Chicago last summer. Italian roast. Love it strong, with Splenda and whipping cream. I doctor it because my wife loves it so strong the spoon stands up in it. Former floor nurse working the graveyard shift.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

ZINGERMANNS, hands down best coffee ever. made by the great folks of ann arbor michigan.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

At work it's Maxwell House cuz it's FREE. At home, it's Cuban Coffee made from Cafe' Bustelo (100% Arabico). Only one problem with it. Drink two 10 ounce cups on Saturday morning (not those woossy little sippers) and you might be able to go to sleep late Sunday evening. I cheat when I make my Cuban Coffee by adding the sugar to the water. It's almost Ebony dark and Very Sweet! SLURP.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

After 22 years in the Navy, I drink any brand that is strong and black. Temp range from boiling to ice cold.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Nescaffe Gold is good enough for me lol


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

When I get up to the North Shore of Lake Superior (the Norwegian Riveria) I try to pick up a package of Arko coffee. Good stuff.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Kenyan AA - I've been to the coffee plantations in Kenya.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Sierra Nevada


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

im english so its got to be a nice english cup of tea im affraid lol

andy


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Mmmmmm, Coffee….let's see, I used to drink Peete's fresh ground whole bean in either French Roast or Italian Roast, but at about 15 bucks a lb, I soon had to ditch that habit. Being a bicyclist, I had delusions of being like Lance. I guess he can afford it and I can't. These days, when I can catch Stabucks at Wally World on sale I sometimes buy that. But mostly, it's been 8 O'clock Coffee in regular and French Roast, whole bean of course.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A Vitoria long black expresso. One a day keeps the cobwebs away. Beats Starbucks 10:1.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know for sure mski but if you are talking about the Sierra Nevada I think you are we brew every drop of it about 3 miles from where I am sitting.

Cheers!


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

YEA YEA Chicowoodnut, go ahead rub it in, It's about 350 miles from where I'm sitting.
I have a brew setup, very much fun, trouble is you got gallons and gallons of brew sitting around.
I think that's where the saying came from, *( there's trouble brewing!!!!)*


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I-I-I-I l-l-l-l-l-like m-m-m-my c-c-c-coffee l-l-l-like I l-l-l-like m-m-m-m-my women. S-s-s-s-strong, s-s-s-s-sweet, hot and w-w-w-with a n-n-nice t-t-t-tan!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Costco, fresh right out of the roaster, the Costco here roasts it right there in the store. It's still warm as your paying for it. They have a good selection of blends. It's too hard to pick just one.
I went from about 10 pots/day down to just one per day.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

I don't drink coffee. Dr. Pepper only. "The sweet nectar of life!"


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Coffee…yuk!


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

I only drink Gevalia. Ok, I admit, I'm something of a coffee snob. http://www.gevalia.com/


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

OK when I run out of Sierra Nevada (it comes alredy brewed) I recently got what they call a coffee press for fathers day, I use it out on the road.
If you want the best tasting coffee get one of these gagets, $5.99, I used the cheap Kroger brand coffee from the grocery, tasted better than $Starbigbucks$, there is even a little tan foam on top, but the taste is Nonpareil, I think it has to do with the temperature and grounds soaking in the water.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

I buy fresh roasted beans in bulk at Specialty Java. No affiliation just a satisfied customer. I prefer medium and dark roasts.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

L-L-L-Lumber J-Ja-Jocks!

(My wife thinks I drink too much coffee as it is now!)


----------



## mohkev (Jul 10, 2008)

My favorite is Tanzanian Peaberry. I know…doesn't much sound like a type of coffee…more like something you get at a fruit smoothie place. My second favorite is Free coffee. Like what we have here at work .


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not a Tim Hortons fan.
Do not like Starbucks.
I actually really enjoy the coffee from Irving.

I do my best to buy fair trade and organic and will go out of my way to purchase it. Irving actually have an organic coffee for the same prices as their reqular stuff - http://www.irvingoil.com/pr_retail/rsr.asp

I'm also quite fond of the stuff that these guys make - http://www.justuscoffee.com

And I love this tea as well - http://www.presidentschoice.ca/FoodAndRecipes/Organics/ProductDetails.aspx/id/10723/name/PCOrganicsTeaSingleEstateGreen/catid/105


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

Gevalia


----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

Folger's Columbian. 
LOML says I'm a food snob. I tell her I'm not so much a snob, I just know what I like.
I certainly don't 'look down' on others for their personal choice. I drink what I like.
No 'flavors', no cream, no sugar. Hot, black, and strong! Fill 'er up~


----------



## Ageingwood (Dec 8, 2007)

Fulgers dark roast, little cream , little sugar . And HOT.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I too like to go the fair trade and organic route. there's a local roaster that I like. I spent the past couple years looking for "my brand" Don't like Starbucks at home, ok when I'm out though, and a lot of the supermarket options are merely passable. I used to drink a TON of coffee in college, a semester in France helped me cut back the sugar from "a little coffee with your sugar" to "regular". Now that coffee is only a sometimes thing, I don't mind paying a little more for a really good bag of beans.

I'll order espresso at a restaurant, and let company make the coffee at home - I'm told I make it strong. Normally, I'll take it black with sugar (and/or stevia if I can get it) Iced as a mocha with sugar and cream, but not often. In the wintertime, with a splash of Bailey's! (it's good in cocoa too).

after college I loved Green Mountain, especially their Irish Coffee, not available as decaf though - except through Gevalia, which is quite good.
Once for a test, my parents switched to half-caff, and I had a headache for a week and didn't know why.
eventually i switched to decaf, - and felt better because of it. Now that I don't need the caffEEn to function, and since I don't have it everyday, I'll drink regular or a good quality decaf coffee.

There's a roaster near me that has a blend I like South American/African. Except for Kona, I don't care for most of the polynesian coffees - Alton Brown described the world of coffee best musically. Latin America - Pop, Africa - Jazz, Polynesia - Funk.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

I spend around $80 a month on Sumatra, Komoda Dragon and this time of the year Gazebo. It's the only non Asian/Pacific coffee I will drink…IMHO they are the only beans that you can make stong, without being bitter….just me though…

Tried roasting some 30 years ago and worked up a good roast….no time now….. Coffee is one of my spurges in life….

Make mine milked and sugared. Blond and sweet…....


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I get funky types when I travel and bring them home. I am finishing up some Guatemalan and next will be a pack from Brazil. As long as it is well roasted and dark.. I can dig it.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Whole bean only. Jamacian Blue Mountain and Hawaii Kona alot of the time. Other Dark Roast from the local store. I forget it's name. Old Town or something like that. I always have my milk and or cream and at times use the Starbucks Mocha powder. I go thru a full pot a day which takes me through a gallon, gallon and a half a week.
Grind, burr that coffee up. ummm so good.


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

Mmmm coffeeeee…. HOT and UNADULTERATED!!!!

Seattle's Best - Henry's Blend is my first choice for my morning cup(s), when I'm at home. Unfortunately, they're now owned by $tarbuck'$. 

My second choice would be 'cowboy' coffee, i.e. boiled in a speckled enamel pot, on a Coleman stove. This usually means that I'm camping/fishing, and the scenery more than makes up for any deficiency in taste.


----------

